# Creating Multiple Monitor Mixes?



## HowellsP (Jul 12, 2007)

We rented a mixer for an upcoming gig but have run into a problem. Normally we would run multiple monitor mixes via auxillary 1,2,3 etc and send it out to the monitors via the auxillary out. The mixer that we got is a Yorkville MC12D and it only has one aux per channel, it does however have a moni 1 and moni 2 but they have separate outputs. Can I connect them together via a splitter and send the two monitor mixes ( 1+2 ) to the monitors?


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## HowellsP (Jul 12, 2007)

Either that or I'm missing something  the problem is Aux, Mon 1 and Mon 2 all have separate outputs ( 3 ) so I would need to mix Mon 1 and Mon 2 down to a single output?....I'm guessing here


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## HowellsP (Jul 12, 2007)

See I told you I was missing something  I can send guitars, drums, and bass through Moni 1 out to the monitors ( 2 )out front of the band, and send drums and bass through Moni 2 back to the drummers monitor.


Thanks for your help!


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

The "Mon" sends are pre fader (allowing the output to be set independently of the main mix), the "Aux" sends are post fader (allowing the output to follow the main fader).


----------



## HowellsP (Jul 12, 2007)

Unless the Aux has a Pre fader button which some boards do!


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

...of course. 

My reply was in response to the question on that particular product, as shown in the manual:



> 7. Mon 1 and Mon 2 Controls
> The Mon 1 and Mon 2 controls are post-EQ and pre-fader; the audio signal is sent to the respective Mon Send masters and Monitor Out jacks.
> 8. EFX Control
> The EFX control sends post-EQ, post-fader channel signal to the EFX Send Master and Internal Effects processor.
> ...


Other products will have different features. I am currently demoing a mixer with 24 (not a typo!) Aux channels, each switchable between pre/post EQ, pre/post fader.


----------



## HowellsP (Jul 12, 2007)

Sweet!....makes the job so much easier


----------

